# who has their dogs "chipped"?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby goes for her second vaccination next week, so we're also getting her micro-chipped. At £10 this seems a prudent step. Have you guys/girls got your V's chipped?


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

We are getting ours done soon! Our V is really mellow..... i mean really mellow! Lol I don't worry about him running away but id rather be safe than sorry and i don't think it would hurt. Extra percaution ya know.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Ours was chipped by the breeder before we brought him home.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

My first one was chipped at breeder's before she came home. The pup is being chipped with her third set of jabs next week.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I had Willie microchipped about a week after I adopted him from the dog pound. The Vet did it for $25 USD. If his original owners had done it, he would be with them right now. Instead, I have him. At least he didn't freeze to death, starve to death, or get hit by a car, and now he has a loving home. Willie's microchip is from a company called "Home Again".


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Our Ruby was microchipped by the breeder. The chip has migrated down past her shoulder on her leg. It hasn't moved in months but never knew they can travel so much.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Both of my girls got their chips when they got their last set of shots.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

The migration issue is the reason my Vet uses HomeAgain. From their web site:

"HomeAgain is the only dog & cat microchipping product on the market today that has the Bio-Bond patented anti-migration feature to help ensure that the microchip will stay in place so that it may be easily located and scanned." 

I think it is some kind of sticky coating on the outside of the chip. In Willie's case, it worked, because his microchip stayed nicely in place. It was implanted in January of 2009.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Both Bailey and Chloe are chipped. On their dog collars it has our phone number and the word "chipped" on it.

Bailey actually has two chips. Like Ruby, Bailey's chip moved down to his upper right leg. You can see it easy enough, but when a vet or pound scan a dog, they look around the back of the neck with the wand.

Any dog can get lost or stolen. I want my dogs back.

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper got chipped by the breeder. He's got a Home Again chip. I feel so much better than he has it. I used to be able to feel it, but he's filled out more so I can't. With past chipped pets, I always had them scan for it at the vet once a year, just to check.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam got tattooed, the breeder was against chipping. Chips move and one of her dogs died once, she explained. 
I think the chip is placed between the shoulder blades?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Here in Australia if you want to sell a dog or cat, it is law to have them micro chipped. Any animals adopted from an animal rescue organisation must be desexed and Micro chipped also. So we don't have a choice. But, if we did, I would choose to anyway. I couldn't think of anything worse than someone else having my V or my GSP.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We got Holley chipped when she was spayed. She also has a chip id # tag on her collar as well as our information on a tag. Don't want to take any chances.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

"I couldn't think of anything worse than someone else having my V or my GSP."

Ozkar, actually there is something a lot worse... Euthanasia at the dog pound, also known here as "Animal Control". :'( It happens every day. But of course, the BEST possible outcome for a lost dog is to be reunited with his owners!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

We had Rosie's done at the time of her spay, too.


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

Kona's done at spay as well.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Both ours are chipped. Dexter at about 4 months and Scarlet by the breeder before we got her.

Scarlet has already been returned to us once because of having the chip tag on her collar. She was only four doors away but the folks called AKC CAR and gave them their phone number. AKC called us and she was back in less than an hour. We didn't even know she was missing (the little sneak).


----------



## Ksperdute (Nov 5, 2009)

Captain is chipped and has tag with his chip# on it. His is between his shoulder blades and u can sometimes feel it.


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

All our pups are chipped, would always do it. I help with the Vizsla rescue and so many could be returned if they have had them. We just chipped our last foster as he had a problem with running away  

It is so easy they just use a large needle, many vets just do it with a spayed or neuter. But they dont' have to, anytime is fine.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

chipped both duke and riley.


----------

